# Need help with Copepod culture!



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

What is the easiest way to set up a culture? I have an extra 10g tank that I want to turn into a copepod culture in hopes of getting myself a mandarin! What equipment would I need to set this up?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

live rock with copepods culture already in it. lots and lots of clam shells so they can breed lots. a food source. usuallly occurs naturally when you feed flake food. phyto plankton. etc. a heater . 
as for power head. im not too sure. ive read that a healthy sump of refug is moderate water flow. so low flow. im guessig sponge will be sufficient.
with some time and patience . you can train them to eat pellets. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

What do the clam shells do for them? Do I need live rock if i am just going to buy a culture?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

live rock will be the primary filtration. also where they breed. the shells increases the surface area to which they can breed. you can have a swarm of copepods in those clam shells. you can use anything really. the filter ceramic rings works great too.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

So what I'm thinking is a 10g tank only half way full with a sponge filter and an airstone. 2-3 pieces of live rock with a bunch of clam shells too. Thats the set up?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't use a sponge filter, just an air stone. Most copepods feed on micro algae ( green water) and are free swimming . Search on "marine copepod culture" for numerous text and video presentations on culturing them. Copepods and the green water algae are so small some would pass through a sponge filter, but far too many copepods would be trapped and killed by the sponge...The copepods feed on much of what the filter takes out of a fish or reef tank.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay so I just got myself about 2 dozen clam shells and have my 10g ready. To start the culture I should mix fresh SW and place a piece of live rock in there (Any other way to get a bio filter in here) I don't have any LR to spare. Place my shells and an airstone in there and feed with Phyto-feast. That's all there is to it?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I got it all started! I have tons of copepods in my culture tank and I was wondering how long it takes for them to multiply! I am feeding them with Phyto-feast live right now and there are some clam shells in there too. With 2 pieces of live rock(which had copepods in them to start), the culture is looking fine. Currently it is just a heater/airstone/liverock/clam shells. Very basic. Anything else any recommends I throw in there?


----------

